# What car do you transport your furbabies in?



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

This is partly my curiosity, but also because I'm looking into getting a new car in the near future. What car do you use to transport your pups around? Right now we use my boyfriends Acura which is a sedan (they go in the back seat)....in a couple months once they're full grown they're not going to fit back there anymore...and trying to get their crates in there is another story :doh: Never thought I'd be buying a car basically for my pups


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Oh yes! We have sedans. I want to trade my sedan in for a small SUV. I've been looking at the RAV-4 and the Xterra. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselDog (Oct 16, 2012)

I have a 2010 Jeep Liberty. I had to upgrade from a Wrangler for the same reason.... Diesel no longer fit! So far, all around, it's been a great decision! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

I have a subaru forester... I can fit 4.5 dogs in there... three goldens and the wolfhound... its tight but it gets us where we want to go


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

We have a Subaru Forester. More than enough space for two dogs! My girls are in the back.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

we have 4Runners and Corolla but i am looking at a Forester in the near future.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

I have a Chrysler town and country mini wagon it gets 23-25 mpg on highway and it will fit at least 4 large crates easily. I love it all but it's price but you can't take it with you.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Ford F-150 2010, both dogs sit in backseat with seatbelts.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

We just got a subaru outback in August for this very reason. Glad we're not the only ones  The crate fits nicely in the back, and when it's time for furbaby number 2, two crates would fit with the seats folded all the way down, or one in the crate and one in a harness on the back seat. Ours is the manual transmission and we get close to 30 mpg.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

KeaColorado said:


> We just got a subaru outback in August for this very reason. Glad we're not the only ones  The crate fits nicely in the back, and when it's time for furbaby number 2, two crates would fit with the seats folded all the way down, or one in the crate and one in a harness on the back seat. Ours is the manual transmission and we get close to 30 mpg.


I would have gotten teh outback but it was still the old body style in 2009 when I bought my forester and it didn't change until 2010 and I hated the old outbacks but love the new ones...


----------



## Chaya (Aug 18, 2012)

We have a little sports car. Not sure how we're gonna squeeze #2 in there since Chaya takes up 2/3 of the backseat all by herself. I want a second car (Jeep Grand Cherokee) but we live in the city and only have 1 parking spot.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I have a Chevy Tracker- Looks like a small jeep chevy tracker - Bing Images

The yorkie travel in 2 booster sits. Cozy in the front in her's and harnessed in- Air bag turned off. Roxy and Lucy behind the passenger seat in their booster seat belted in. 

Buddy gets harnessed/seltbelted in behind me. 

I rarely take all 4 any distance with me most just 1.5 miles from mine to my parents house. 


My next car will be a Ford Escape. Ford escape - Bing Images. The yorkies boosters would be on the back seat and Buddy would get a big comfy be and be belted in the cargo are is everyone was going Ford escape interior - Bing Images

The new car is years away though.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

We have a Mazda CX9. It has plenty of room for dogs and kids, but it is one of those cars where little things are always breaking on it (like sensors and electrical components). It is 4 years old now, and at the time there weren't many AWD crossovers to choose from.

When I finally get rid of this, I am going to seriously look at the new Ford Explorers. I think Ford has done a great job lately.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Sedan.... 

Years ago my sister fit 2 goldens as well as her sister (me) in her little chevy cavelier. I certainly have no problems fitting 2 goldens - one in a crate, the other wearing a harness - in my boat sized Ford Taurus.


----------



## dtran0268 (Sep 12, 2012)

I take mine to the mountain in a Nissan Pathfinder and to the beach in a Honda Odyssey


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a MINI Countryman, and I love it. We can't do crates in there, but I think harnesses are probably safer anyway, and there's plenty of space with the back seats down.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

A Ford Expedition...great for pulling my boat and plenty of room for Woody, crate and gear. 

Pete


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

I love countryman - Are they good in the snow weather? I am always dreaming my next vehicle is countryman - but it is a bit expensive though? Any thoughts? I love it is not too big or too small and 4 doors - it is very trendy and sporty look


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Funny you should ask! I _just _ (New Years Eve) bought a Kia Sorento. So far it's great! The big dogs go in the cargo area, and I have the back seat clean and tidy for humans!


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Buick Enclave. I love that it has a real electrical outlet in the back of the front center console - for dog fans, if we end up doing agility.
I fold the middle and back seats down. My husband and I made a platform out of plywood, with a hinged middle (to get it in and out of the SUV) and covered it with carpet on both sides. This keeps the dogs from getting stuck between seats.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

love never dies said:


> I love countryman - Are they good in the snow weather? I am always dreaming my next vehicle is countryman - but it is a bit expensive though? Any thoughts? I love it is not too big or too small and 4 doors - it is very trendy and sporty look


I'm obviously biased, but I really love it. As far as cost, I feel like I got a lot for my money. I found it sportier and more capable than the other cars in its class, so it didn't seem like I was wasting money by paying more for it than for a similarly equipped Nissan Juke, for example.

It is incredibly capable in the snow. I bought it in May of 2011, so I had it all of last winter plus the one snow storm we've had so far this winter, and the AWD plus the traction control computer means the car is very responsive and easy to control on very slippery surfaces. It doesn't have as much ground clearance as a true SUV, so you can't plow through huge snowdrifts, but the control and handling are amazing on almost any surface.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

I have a golf... not the greatest multi-dog vehicle but I think I will be in the market for a newer car in the next year or two. I am considering the new Ford Escape or a VW Tiguan.


----------



## beemerdog (Dec 1, 2012)

Jeep Grand Cherokee. Summer rides on the back seat right in back of me.

Summer sits so quiet I ALMOST forget she's in the car.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Chevy Tahoe though despite its bigger size, I don't feel it gave me any more "dog hauling capability" than my more nimble Volvo XC90 that I miss when driving in cities.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

We use a Volvo wagon when Andy's going somewhere. It's tall enough he can walk around easily and has lots of big windows so he can see everything going on around us.


----------



## Ithaca (Jul 24, 2011)

I have a Volvo C30. I bought it before I got Poppy. Had I known that I was "pregnant" with her, I would have bought something else. However I love that car and since it's a hatchback, Poppy likes it too. With the back seats down she has quite a bit of room to stand and turn around (she has a harness). 

Her comment: the back windows cannot be opened so she has to squeeze in behind my shoulder to stick her tongue out in the wind.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

I acquire an "05" MDX this summer to replace my old dog car, a "92" Trooper. I love it.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

About 6 months ago, we acquired a Honda Odyssey. I like it because there is enough room between the front seat and middle row seat for Max to just walk-in. Also, the middle seat(s) can be removed, which gives Max a lot of room, and his car harness can be attached to the anchors in the floor. The van rides and drives really well. Plus, even with Max in there, there is plenty of room for a lot of stuff. The automatic/remote doors and hatch are also very convenient.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

We have a 2009 Dodge Ram Big Horn and a 2007 Mercury Mountaineer. Both can easily accommodate our 2 Goldens and our Lab, although we tend to use the Mountaineer when we have all 3 dogs. My husband is actually talking about trading in the Ram for either a Nissan Frontier or a Toyota Tacoma. We've never really been a sedan family! :bowl:


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I drive a Chevy Trailblazer and a Subaru Outback. I really love Subarus, this is my second Outback!


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

2005 Chevy Equinox


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sammy&Cooper (Dec 28, 2011)

2007 ford edge and absolutely love it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MyLady Heidi (Jan 16, 2013)

I have a Ford Escape and my dogs own the back seat, it has a doggie cover and blankets, their water bowls, water and toys. No one else is allowed. They love to ride in the car. These were taken yesterday on the way back from the dog park.


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

07 Ram! Right now he's in the back seat! Soon enough he'll be able to ride in the back. (securely of course)


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

2001 Subaru Forester, I love it and hope it keeps going! Plenty of room for 2-3 dogs.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

CRV, Suzuki sidekick, big & little trucks with extended cab, Cessna 185, Fiat Spider. DH bought the old Fiat when he saw they had a back seat to strap both dogs in. They love it! (so much more family-friendly than motorcycle)
everything purchased had dogs in mind...would love to replace truck(s) with new model(s) that have 3rd and/or 4th door (for dogs)
One rig only: I'd want small truck with 3rd or 4th door.
one car only: want Subaru Forrester


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

1983 Jeep Grand Wagoneer Limited. Yes that huge thing bigger than a Suburban.

Could get 4 big crates in it. Princess rides in the cargo area with the guns and decoys, food and "stuff".

Just around town, 1997 Honda Accord 4 door. One dog and one grandson dog fit fine.


Max


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Have a 2007 Ford Edge..totally got it with having the 2 human kids and the 2 big furkids potentially being in there! Love it!!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

With just one dog my Chevy Silverado works good. Of course just us guys ever ride in it...


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

We have a 2010 Mercedes GLK 350 and a 2001 Dodge Durango that our son seems to monopolize. Harry prefers to ride in the 1996 GMC Sierra truck -- guess he knows he a sporting dog.


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

We have a nissan armada and a toyota 4runner. The Armada holds more dogs/stuff but the 4runner is better on gas and lower to the ground so easier for them to jump into and out of. I can fit 2 car seats and 4 dogs comfortably in the armada.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

AlanK said:


> With just one dog my Chevy Silverado works good. Of course just us guys ever ride in it...


You and Mr. Tuff dog have a very nice ride-you lucky guys.


Dodge Durango, fold the two rows of seats down, plenty of room for my two to fill it up with sand from the beach.


----------



## annegag (Feb 27, 2013)

I own a 2011 Kia Optima. When Cody was younger we put a mid size crate in there. Since then now that he is going on 2 years we bought a seat cover for the back seat. He has a harness that connects to the seat belt.


----------

